# Captain Awesome



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, that's my middle name.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pired-TV-legally-changes-Captain-Awesome.html


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's Awesome... literally!

Chuck's a great show - it brings the whole family together every Monday night.


----------

